# la plupart + accord



## Markus

Quelqu'un a corrigé ma phrase de manière suivante :
la plupart d’entre elles contient ​la plupart d’entre elles contiennent ​​Je ne comprends pas cela; contenir ne se réfère-t-il pas à *la plupart*, qui est singulier? Sinon quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer pourquoi la verbe se réfère à *elles*?

Aussi, j'apprécie toutes corrections de mon français, merci en avance. 

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Pour l'accord en personne, voir la plupart d'entre nous/vous + accord du verbe (1re, 2e ou 3e personne).


----------



## mickaël

La plupart d'entre elles a un sens pluriel. 

C'est seulement si _"la plupart"_ avait était suivit d'un nom, qu'il y aurait eu deux choix possibles. 
_La plupart des voitures sont vendues..._
_La plupart des voitures est vendue... _


Du moins, je crois.  Attendez d'autres avis.


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Markus ! 

La plupart peut être suivi du singulier ou du pluriel, et c'est ce qui va déterminer la conjugaison du verbe.

*La plupart de + singulier* => la majeure partie de quelque chose de non comptabilisable (_la plupart de mon temps est occupée à modérer les forums_)

*La plupart de + pluriel *=> le plus grand nombre de quelque chose de comptabilisable (_la plupart des voitures sont vendues dans les grandes villes_)


----------



## geve

La question de l'accord des verbes après un nom collectif suivi d’un complément au pluriel est une question si perturbante que l'Académie Française s'est penchée dessus : Questions de langue | Académie française

Mais pour "la plupart", c'est en effet obligatoire :


> Cet accord par syllepse est parfois obligatoire : après _nombre, la plupart, quantité,_ l’accord se fait avec le « pseudo-complément ».


----------



## RASF_Br

Bonjour,

Des contructions suivantes,

1) La plupart des enfants *aiment* le chocolat.
2) La plupart des enfants *aime* le chocolat.

je sais bien que la première est correcte, mais est-ce qu'on peut utiliser aussi la seconde? Autrement dit, on peut faire l'accord du verbe avec "la plupart" aussi bien qu'avec "des enfants"?

En portugais, par exemple, les deux types d'accord sont possibles. D'ailleurs, le second serait plus utilisé, à mon avis! 

Merci!


----------



## Gutenberg

La plupart des jours sont ensoleillés. 
La plupart d'entre eux ne parlent pas portugais.
Pour la plupart, ils ne sont pas bilingues.
mais, 
La plupart du temps, il fait beau (impersonnel).

En français, on doit toujours faire l'accord avec le complément et non avec "la plupart".


----------



## Anne345

Lorsque la plupart est accompagné d'un complément, le verbe s'accorde avec ce complément ; sinon, le verbe est censé être au pluriel :
- la plupart de mes livres sont reliés...
- la plupart du temps se passait en bavardages...
- la plupart partent en vacances... 
(BOF)


----------



## Gutenberg

oui, mais
- la plupart partent en vacances... 
signifie 
- la plupart (sous-entendu des gens) partent en vacances...


----------



## viera

"la plupart du temps se passait en bavardages..."
Cette phrase ne me semble pas correcte.
"La plupart du temps" veut dire "le plus souvent" ou "très souvent".
Je dirais plutôt:  La plus grande partie du temps se passait en bavardages.


----------



## CABEZOTA

C'est bien correct pourtant : simplement dans "la plupart du temps se passait en bavardages", la plupart est pris dans son sens original : "la plus grande partie du temps se passait en bavardages".

La plupart du temps, il aime bavarder = dans ce cas, la locution entière ("la plupart du temps") a valeur adverbiale > elle signifie "presque toujours".

La plupart viendront la semaine prochaine > "la plupart" est alors un pronom indéfini, toujours mis pour un pluriel.


----------



## jester.

Salut à tous 

J'ai vu la phrase suivante dans un livre de vocabulaire français (c'est unlivre d'apprentissage).



> La plupart des boucheries vendent aussi de la charcuterie.



Ce qui m'a perturbé dans cette phrase est le verbe. Moi, je l'aurais mis au singulier parce que "la plupart" est un substantif comme, par exemple, "la majeurité".
Je crois que "des boucheries" est seulement un complément qui ne devrait pas influencer le verbe, la phrase devrait donc être écrite, à mon avis, comme cela :

"La plupart des boucheries vend aussi de la charcuterie."

C'est-à-dire que je crois que l'on accorde le verbe au mot "plupart".

Ai-je raison ?


----------



## Rip

"La plupart de..." ou "La plupart des...", suivi d'un nom au pluriel : le verbe se met au pluriel.
C'est la règle.


----------



## Agnès E.

En toute logique, oui. 

En pratique, non. Les deux sont utilisés, et le pluriel est le cas le plus fréquent. Je vous suggère de consulter l'entrée _plupart_ du TLFi. Vous comprendrez mieux. 



> *Rem.* Le verbe ayant pour sujet _la plupart_, suivi ou non  d'un compl., s'accorde gén. par syllepse avec le compl. (masc. plur. au  sens C 2). Cependant, l'accord se fait parfois avec _la plupart_ (vieilli, littér.). _La plupart n'avait plus même ni terre, ni abri, plus d'autres dieux domestiques que les aigles des légions_ (Michelet, _Hist. romaine_, t.2, 1831, p.111). _La plupart avait de petits carnets, pour n'oublier personne_ (Zola, _L'OEuvre_, 1886, p.301).


----------



## jester.

Merci à vous deux. Je sais maintenant, grâce au TILF, que l'accord avec "la plupart" est vieilli est littéraire.


----------



## tie-break

Puisque "la plupart de..." exprime une multitude il me semble plus naturel de mettre le verbe qui suit au pluriel.
Mais ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## Rip

Agnès E. said:


> En toute logique, oui.
> 
> En pratique, non. Les deux sont utilisés, et le pluriel est le cas le plus fréquent. Je vous suggère de consulter l'entrée _plupart_ du TLFi (pour des raisons de droits d'auteur, je ne peux malheureusement pas la copier/coller ici). Vous comprendrez mieux.


Bien sûr, il existe ce tour vieilli qui permet de laisser le verbe au singulier ; ma réponse s'adressant à un germanophone de dix-sept ans, je ne pense pas qu'il soit nécessaire de lui encombrer l'esprit avec cette tournure que même peu de francophones utilisent encore.


----------



## smila2

Bonjour! 

J'ai toujours des problèmes avec l'expression "la plupart des... ". Est-ce que le verbe qui suit se conjugue au pluriel ou au singulier? 

Instinctivement je mettrais le verbe au pluriel, ce qui donnerait donc: "La plupart des ONG souscrivent à .... ". Mais est-ce correct?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Ploupinet

Il faut le mettre au pluriel en effet !


----------



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!

Laquelle des deux phrases est correcte:

"C'est la plupart des Français qui aiment le cirque"

"C'est la plupart des Français qui aime le cirque"


MERCI D'AVANCE


----------



## fozzano

Bonjour,
On écrirait aussi bien:
"La plupart des Français aime le cirque" si on veut faire l'accord au sens grammatical, ou:
"La plupart des Français aiment le cirque' pour accorder selon le sens, ce qui est correct également.
Mais dans ce contexte, "c'est la plupart des Français" est très lourd. "La plupart" est déjà emphatique, on n'emploirait pas "c'est ... qui".


----------



## JeanDeSponde

On ne dira aucune des deux, mais plutôt _la plupart des français aiment le cirque_.
L'accord se fait avec _français_ (pluriel), parce que... parce que _plupart_, même employé isolément, s'emploie en général au pluriel par association avec le complément (_syllepse_) : _C'était le Noël des enfants. La plupart avaient mis des souliers dans la cheminée.
_Mais on rencontre parfois l'accord au singulier (vieilli).


----------



## Zeromy

Svp,

Si l'on emploie un nom invariable après 'la plupart', quel type de verbe utilise-t-on ? au singulier ou au pluriel?

par exemple; du fromage, du pain et du vin.

merci d'avance.


----------



## tilt

Dans ce cas, puisque le substantif est au singulier, le verbe le sera aussi : la plupart du pain a brûlé.


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> Dans ce cas, puisque le substantif est au singulier, le verbe le sera aussi : la plupart du pain a brûlé.



Mais le dirais-tu vraiment?  Avec un substantif de ce genre, je dirais plutôt _la majeure partie_, _presque tout_.  

Il me semble qu'on emploie _la plupart _quand on peut dénombrer, justement.


> La plupart : le plus grand nombre, en considérant un ensemble déterminé.


----------



## tilt

Je me suis fait la même réflexion, mais pour répondre, je me suis basé sur le TLFi qui précise :


> *PLUPART (LA)*, subst. fém.
> *A.* −[Suivi d'un compl. sing.]   *1.* _Vx._  La plus grande partie de.


Ceci dit, le fait que cet usage est vieilli m'avait échappé.
On emploie quand même l'expression_ la plupart du temps_. Au singulier !


----------



## geostan

Je rejoins Nicomon. Je n'emploie pas _la plupart de_ suivi d'un nom au singulier. C'est peut-être vieux, mais j'emploie_ la plus grande partie de._

Mais la BDL dit que le singulier se rencontre, bien que rarement. Voir
Banque de dépannage linguistique - La plupart


----------



## JeanDeSponde

tilt said:


> On emploie quand même l'expression_ la plupart du temps_. Au singulier !


Et j'abonderai dans ton sens : _la plupart du personnel_, _la plupart du mercure rejeté dans les rivières_... tout ça suivi du singulier je pense.


----------



## Nicomon

_La plupart du temps_... aucun problème (expression consacrée)
_La plupart du personnel_... ne me gêne pas (trop). Cela sous entend _la plupart *des membres *du personnel 
La plupart du mercure_... j'aime moins. Je dirais _la plus grande/majeure partie du/presque tout le mercure_

Quant à cet exemple de la BDL


> La plupart du travail se fait en équipe. (travail au singulier)


  Je suis portée à changer pour : _Le travail se fait surtout en équipe / la plupart des tâches/fonctions/travaux se font en équipe.  _


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Nicomon said:


> _La plupart du mercure_... j'aime moins. Je dirais _la plus grande/majeure partie du/presque tout le mercure_


Je suis bien sûr d'accord avec toi. C'est une forme courante, mais que je n'emploierais pas moi-même personnellement...


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour revenir à la question initiale, en français moderne – en fait depuis le XVIIe siècle –, seul l'accord avec le complément se pratique et est admis :

_La plupart des Français *aime* le cirque._ 
_La plupart des Français *aiment* le cirque._


----------



## JeanDeSponde

D'accord avec toi - syllepse, cf post #21.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Alors permettez-moi de poser encore une question relative : si "la plupart" est utilisé sans complément (qui, pourtant, est sous-entendu), on a toujours le choix comme nous a montré CABEZOTA ?


> ex : (Les élèves sont invités à la soirée.)
> ... _La plupart *sont / est ?* arrivé*(s/e ?)* en retard._



Merci encore de votre attention !


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Anna,

Je remarque que tu as réanimé un vieux fil. La réponse est non.  Dans ton exemple, il faut le pluriel.

Cette page de la BDL (de laquelle j'ai extrait ce qui suit) te sera peut-être utile:


> Lorsque _la plupart_ est employé seul, sans complément, le verbe s’accorde au pluriel. On fait alors référence de manière implicite à une pluralité d’êtres.
> *Exemples :*
> - Quels beaux tableaux! Malheureusement, la plupart* sont* déjà *vendus*.
> - Les convives étaient attendus pour midi. La plupart* sont arrivés* à l’avance.


----------



## Aoyama

Je trouve cette phrase, dans un rapport : 
La plupart des pertes [pour les assureurs] est liée au séisme et au tsunami qu'a connu le Japon le 11 mars.
Il y a déjà une faute avec "connu" (connus), mais je trouve que 
"la plupart des pertes est ..." sonne bizarre, "la plupart des pertes sont ..." serait mieux.

Maintenant, "la plupart" comme sujet peut-il vraiment être du singulier ?
Je ne pense pas .
Des avis ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

D'accord avec toi pour ce qui concerne l'exemple que tu as donné, le singulier sonne bizarre, mais hou-la-la ! On en a déjà parlé longuement dans ce forum.

Voir aussi : FR: la plupart + accord

Bonne lecture


----------



## Aoyama

Merci PZ, c'est exactement ça. Maintenant, les réponses laissent songeurs. Une mod dit que les deux (s et pl) sont possibles. Ta réponse (avec laquelle je suis d'accord) dit que cela dépend du sujet :
. la plupart du temps est consacrée à l'étude
. la plupart des Martiniquais parlent créole
donc, pour ce qui nous occupe "la plupart des pertes sont ..." et "est" n'est pas acceptable.


----------



## Logospreference-1

On ne pourrait jamais dire_ la plupart des hommes *est gentille*_, mais toujours_ la plupart des hommes *sont gentils*_. J'ai l'impression que c'est un peu le même cas que pour le _qui interrogatif_: le genre et le nombre de_ la plupart_ seraient par défaut, cette fois, le féminin singulier, mais dans tous les cas où l'on sait à quel ensemble il se rattache il prend le genre et le nombre de cet ensemble (_le temps, __les Martiniquais_ dans les exemples donnés par Aoyama). Je ne sais si la règle a été prononcée, mais si tel n'est pas encore le cas à mon avis ça ne saurait tarder, tant cet usage semble désormais bien établi.


----------



## Aoyama

> dans tous les cas où l'on sait à quel ensemble il se rattache il prend le genre et le nombre de cet ensemble


c'est un bonne manière d'énoncer la chose. L'a-t-on déjà dit (dans un manuel ou autre), je ne sais pas.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je ne remarque que maintenant que Aoyama, dans son exemple avec_ la plupart du temps_, a choisi d'accorder non pas avec_ le temps_, mais avec le féminin de _la plupart_.

Quelque chose est donc boiteux dans la formulation que j'essayais de proposer.

Accessoirement je ne trouve pas d'autres exemples de _la plupart_ se rapportant à un ensemble au singulier que dans l'expression _la plupart du temps_: serait-ce une exception, auquel cas il ne faudrait pas la prendre en exemple, comme j'ai fait, pour essayer d'énoncer une règle?

_La plupart_ veut toujours dire _la plus grande partie_, mais le sens de cette _plus grande partie_ n'est pas le même au singulier et au pluriel.


----------



## Maître Capello

En français moderne, l'accord après _la plupart_ se fait toujours avec son complément, qu'il soit explicite ou implicite.

_la plupart des *hommes/Martiniquais*_ → masculin pluriel
_la plupart des *pertes*_ → féminin pluriel
_la plupart du *temps*_ → masculin singulier


----------



## Aoyama

Concernant la question soulevée par LP, je trouverais bizarre d'écrire :
la plupart du temps est consacré à l'étude , mais peut-être est-ce possible (je penserais que non) ?


----------



## tilt

_La plupart du temps est consacré_ _à l'étude_.

Quoi d'autre ?  Je ne mettrais en effet pas consacré au féminin.


----------



## Aoyama

justement, moi, je le mettrais au féminin ... mais _là_ j'imagine que les DEUX sont possibles.


----------



## tilt

J'ai toujours recours à mon oreille, dans ces cas-là. Remplaçons _occuper _par ce bon vieux verbe _prendre_.
Dirais-tu vraiment _La plupart du temps est pris*e* par l'étude _? Pour ma part, ça passe mal !


----------



## Aoyama

Bonne question. "Prise" ne sonnerait pas si mal, "pris" bizarre, mais c'est subjectif.
Maintenant, on en revient à la question initiale, on dira bien :
La plupart des gens sont pris dans un tourbillon à la rentrée ...
Quid de "la plupart de temps est consacré*e *..." ?
Le problème est de savoir si, une fois pour toute, on accorde avec le deuxième élément en laissant "la plupart" de côté, ou si, _de temps en temps _on accorde avec "la plupart" (au féminin). C'est sûr que le "de temps en temps" est critiquable.


----------



## Maître Capello

La règle est de faire *systématiquement* l'accord avec le complément de _la plupart_. Ainsi donc, *la seule façon* d'écrire ces exemples correctement est:

_La plupart des pertes *sont* li*ées* au séisme et au tsunami…
La plupart du temps *est* consacr*é* à l'étude._


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Aoyama said:


> Bonne question. "Prise" ne sonnerait pas si mal, "pris" bizarre, mais c'est subjectif.


L'accord avec _la plupart_ au féminin singulier me paraît, moi, plus qu'étonnant - _la plupart des mots est écrite en majuscule[s?], la plupart des participants est prise d'un fou-rire_
La stricte logique grammaticale cartésienne (du nom de ce philosophe-savant qui, au nom de sa logique, a énoncé bon nombre d'absurdités) le permet peut-être, mais le style en est affreux.
Je serais curieux d'en trouver des exemples en littérature...


----------



## Aoyama

Je suis d'accord avec tes remarques, à bien regarder l'accord au féminin peut être curieux (selon les exemples). ll faut donc bien le proscrire.
Maintenant, tu dis bien qu'il y a (peut-être) des exemples _en littérature_ où l'accord est fait ...


----------



## Zampaglione

Bonjour,

peut-être que ce lien vous aidera à y voir plus clair?

grammaire reverso
On y apprend que "lorsque le verbe a pour sujet un *nom collectif *singulier (_foule, multitude, tas, etc._) accompagné de son complément, le verbe se met *au singulier ou au pluriel selon le sens*. " Un peu après, il est ajouté que "L'accord se fera toujours avec le complément si le nom collectif est pris au sens figuré ou s'il est employé *sans déterminant*." (Grammaire Reverso, _Accord du verbe avec un seul sujet_, consulté le 19 juillet 2011)


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, mais il faut lire l'article jusqu'au bout! 


> Lorsqu'un nom sujet est déterminé par une locution  telle que la plupart, beaucoup de, bien des, peu de, assez de, trop de,  tant de, combien de, le verbe est du même nombre que ce nom. […]
> _La plupart de ses collègues ont déjà participé à une session de formation._


----------



## Aoyama

Site très pertinent, merci Zampaglione.
Il faut lire l'article jusqu'au bout, c'est bien sûr, mais on trouve aussi cela :


> _La moitié des Français a répondu oui au référendum (le verbe s'accorde avec le nom de fraction la moitié)._ L'accord avec le complément est parfois possible. _La moitié des Français ne *sont* pas favorables à ce mouvement de protestation._


ne peut-on pas, dans certains cas, comparer "la plupart de/des" avec "la moitié de/de" ?


----------



## Zampaglione

oups, c'est vrai Maître, merci!


----------



## tilt

On est en droit de se poser la question, Aoyama, mais pour ma part, je ne le ferais pas.

Je ne sais pas si ça a vraiment un rapport, mais je remarque que _la plupart _est listé avec _beaucoup de, bien des, peu de, assez de, trop de,  tant de, combien de_, dans la citation faite par MC, et que tous ces termes n'ont ni genre ni nombre puisque ce sont des adverbes.
_La plupart _est certes un substantif féminin, mais on ne peut pas dire _une plupart_ alors que _moitié_, _majorité_ ou _minorité_, par exemple, s’accommodent de l'article indéfini aussi bien que défini. J'aurais donc tendance à considérer que _la plupart _a une sorte de fonction adverbiale qui interdit qu'on considère son genre.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

On a le même genre d'effet avec _la plupart des projets concerne les économie d'énergie_ vs. _la plupart des projets ont été abandonnés_.
Je crois vraiment qu'ici (comme souvent) la grammaire suit l'usage, et que, comme les cas d'usage sont infinis, les règles de grammaire sont floues...


> Maintenant, tu dis bien qu'il y a (peut-être) des exemples _en littérature_ où l'accord est fait


Au contraire, pour mes exemples précédents je pense qu'il n'y en a pas - et donc je serais étonné d'en trouver.


----------



## Maître Capello

Quelques références supplémentaires donnant toujours la même règle: l'accord avec le complément de _la plupart_.

BDL:


> Lorsque l’expression _la plupart_ est employée avec un complément, le verbe s’accorde toujours avec ce complément. Ainsi, un complément au pluriel entraîne un verbe au pluriel, et, cas plus rare, un complément au singulier entraîne un verbe au singulier.



Grevisse (_Le Bon Usage_, § 431, b):


> Avec _force_ suivi d’un nom sans  préposition (littéraire), _la plupart  de, nombre  de_ (ainsi que _bon nombre de_, et  _grand nombre de_, qui est plus rare),  _quantité de_, c’est le nom qui suit  ces mots ou syntagmes qui détermine l’accord.


----------



## vodoomoth

Maître Capello said:


> Ainsi donc, *la seule façon* d'écrire tes exemples correctement est:
> _La plupart des pertes *sont* li*ées* au séisme et au tsunami…
> La plupart du temps *est* consacr*é* à l'étude._


Pardonnez-moi, mais cette réponse me paraît bien péremptoire.

En écrivant ce post, j'ai étrenné un Bescherelle (édition spéciale pour France Loisirs regroupant orthographe, conjugaison et grammaire, dépôt légal mai 2009) acheté à l'époque que j'évoque plus haut. Après un rapide tour dans la table des matières, voici ce que disent les sections 119, 120 et 122, en espérant que la quantité de texte que je copie ci-après ne viole pas les règles de fair-use. Notez que je ne me suis pas embêté à retranscrire les italiques et autres éléments de mise en forme ou de mise en page, si ce n'est en section 122 où les choses auraient été difficiles à comprendre sans les griffes (apostrophes doubles). En couleur, les points d'intérêt. Mes commentaires sont plus bas.


> 119 Accords des noms collectifs (foule, masse, centaine...)
> Les noms tels que foule, multitude, masse [...] sont morphologiquement au singulier, mais désignent une pluralité d'êtres ou d'objets. Quand ils sont utilisés seuls, ils déterminent l'accord au singulier: "La foule se déchaîne". Mais quand ils sont déterminés par un nom au pluriel, ils peuvent faire apparaître l'accord du verbe au pluriel: "Une foule de manifestants se déchaîne ou se déchaînent". C'est ce qu'on appelle la syllepse de nombre.
> 
> REM: Toutefois, le singulier reste à la rigueur possible, même avec le complément au pluriel: "Le tiers des députés sortants a été battu".
> 
> Quand le complément de ces fractions désigne une matière où l'on ne peut pas reconnaître d'unités distinctes, l'emploi du pluriel est absolument exclu: "La moitié de la récolte a pourri sur place".
> 
> REM: - "la plupart", même avec un complément au pluriel, garde la possibilité de l'accord au singulier: "La plupart des élèves travaillent ou travaille".


Ce qui est en rouge règle, de mon point de vue, la question de oui ou non (et comment) est-ce qu'il faut accorder le verbe: c'est au choix dans le cas particulier de "la plupart". Le seul problème, c'est que le Bescherelle ne dit rien de l'accord en genre mais "plupart" étant listés comme nom féminin dans le dictionnaire, j'imagine que si on fait le choix de l'accord en nombre au singulier, l'accord en genre suit automatiquement au féminin.

On aura donc le choix entre, d'une part, la solution de @Maître Capello et d'autre part, "La plupart des pertes est lié*e* au séisme et au tsunami…" et "La plupart du temps est consacré*e* à l'étude". Évidemment, c'est à supposer que les règles n'ont pas changé depuis la rédaction du Bescherelle et que ce bouquin de référence ne dise pas de bêtises.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

vodoomoth said:


> Ce qui est en rouge règle, de mon point de vue, la question de oui ou non (et comment) est-ce qu'il faut accorder le verbe: c'est au choix dans le cas particulier de "la plupart". Le seul problème, c'est que le Bescherelle ne dit rien de l'accord en genre mais "plupart" étant listés comme nom féminin dans le dictionnaire, j'imagine que si on fait le choix de l'accord en nombre au singulier, l'accord en genre suit automatiquement au féminin.


C'est "au choix" certes, mais j'attends toujours des exemples littéraires d'accord au féminin singulier du style  _la plupart des mots est écrite en majuscules_...
"Au choix" ne signifie pas "tout est acceptable", mais "c'est l'usage qui prime".


----------



## Maître Capello

vodoomoth said:


> Pardonnez-moi, mais cette réponse me paraît bien péremptoire.


Elle l'est en effet. Mais elle est pleinement justifiée étant donné que d'une part l'usage est ainsi depuis que _plupart_ s'écrit en un seul mot (on a écrit _plus part_ jusqu'au XVIIe siècle) et d'autre part que la grande majorité des grammairiens s'accordent à n'accepter que l'accord avec le complément. Cette règle n'est d'ailleurs pas nouvelle puisque Littré (XIXe siècle) et même Vaugelas (XVIIe siècle) la prônaient déjà:


> Si  _la plupart_ est construit avec un nom au pluriel, le verbe se met au  pluriel : _La plupart des hommes font_…


----------



## vodoomoth

@JeanDeSponde: en fait, le "au choix" est mon interprétation après ce que j'ai lu. Je pense aussi que l'usage prime, d'autant plus, comme c'est discuté ici, quand l'option la moins usitée soulève des questions. Quand l'usage dominant se sera répandu au point que l'option la moins moins usitée sera étiquetée "obsolète", je crierai "Alléluia!", car j'ai l'impression que notre langue a beaucoup de cas particuliers comme celui de "la plupart". Mais mon esprit rebelle ira à l'encontre de ce qui fait la majorité (ce qui en soi n'est en rien rebelle, mais c'est un autre débat) juste pour préserver "la plupart des pertes est liée".


Pour les exemples, en voici, rapportés par un agréable membre de ce forum qui m'a fait bon accueil (les exemples sont cités par Grevisse dans "Le bon usage"):


> La plupart des enfants n’a pas cette volonté (G. Sand, Corresp., t. V, p. 433).
> La plupart d’entre eux ne s’en doute même pas (Tr. Derème, La Libellule violette, p. 71).
> Chaque élève se hâtait si bien à se dévêtir, que la plupart n’entendait point le coup lointain de l’horloge sonnant la demie sur la ville (A. Lafon, L’Élève Gilles, p. 65).
> La plupart [des fils de la Terre] vit et meurt sans soupçonner l’histoire / Du globe (J. Laforgue, Le Sanglot de la Terre, Médiocrité).
> La plupart des gens s’arrête à ce dernier parti (Alain, Propos sur le Bonheur, LIX).
> Elle avait fini par admettre (...) que la plupart des phénomènes surnaturels dont elle avait été gratifiée depuis plusieurs années, était d’origine douteuse (A. Billy, Madame, p. 236).
> Et la plupart de nous meurt sans l’avoir trouvé [un astre inconnu] (Musset, À quoi rêvent les jeunes filles, I, 4).



@Maître Capello: Jusqu'à hier, j'aurais écrit comme vous le préconisez, même si dorénavant je ferai le contraire rien que pour attirer l'attention sur la possibilité et la validité de l'alternative. Mais je ne vois pas comment une opinion qui décrète "ceci est la seule façon correcte de faire ...." peut être "pleinement justifiée" quand il est avéré qu'elle occulte ou nie une autre façon de faire. Bref, j'en déduis surtout que les grammairiens feraient bien de s'accorder. Il leur faut combien de siècles encore à tergiverser avant de se convaincre les uns les autres ou de tolérer ce qui n'emporte pas leur pleine adhésion (en fait, à y réfléchir, je pense qu'ils n'aiment juste pas "l'autre option", de la même façon qu'on hait "l'autre femme"), quitte à le faire apparaître sous forme de remarque comme l'a fait le Bescherelle ou avec des réserves ?

Si quelqu'un s'y connaît en choses de la vie de la langue française, cela m'intéresserait de savoir s'il y a des "institutions pontificales" qui décident ou font des recommandations concernant ce qui est valide, accepté, toléré, obsolète, abusif, etc. en grammaire ou orthographe ? Parce que, si les sous-fifres ne s'accordent pas, autant taper le plus haut possible, non ? Pour ma part, je suis prêt à accepter toute vision dogmatique si elle vient des nuées.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour ce qui est des rares exemples où l'accord est apparemment fait avec _plupart_, voir notamment ce qu'en dit Grevisse (_ibidem_):


> Valéry, par caprice, a rendu à _plupart_ sa valeur de nom en lui adjoignant  une épithète et a fait l’accord en conséquence : _L’immense plupart de nos perceptions et pensées est sans conséquences_ (_Mauvaises pensées et  autres_, Pl., p. 793). — On trouve quelques autres ex.  d’accord avec _plupart_ nom féminin  singulier ; ce sont des archaïsmes ou des inadvertances (surtout quand l’accord se  marque exclusivement dans l’écriture).






vodoomoth said:


> Si quelqu'un s'y connaît en choses de la vie de la langue française, cela m'intéresserait de savoir s'il y a des "institutions pontificales" qui décident ou font des recommandations concernant ce qui est valide, accepté, toléré, obsolète, abusif, etc. en grammaire ou orthographe ?


Oui, l'Académie française…


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je ne consulte que maintenant le DHLF (le Robert historique), qui me semble à la fois expliquer l'origine de la difficulté et la régler:


> n.f., d'abord écrit _la pluspart _(1395), est composé de _plus_ et de _part_.
> Le mot, qui a concurrencé puis supplanté l'expression _la plus grande part_ (v. 1450), signifie « la plus grande partie de ». Son emploi, suivi d'un complément au pluriel (v. 1500, _la plupart des gens_), s'est généralisé aux dépens du tour avec son complément au singulier (v. 1500, _la pluspart du jour_), sauf dans_ la plupart du temps_ (1538, _la plus part du temps_).



Je remarque que_ la plupart du temps_ veut dire en principe_ le plus souvent_. C'est un singulier, mais un singulier singulier, car il exprime en réalité un pluriel: _le plus grand nombre de fois_. Je me demande à plus forte raison si nous ne ferions pas tout simplement une faute quand nous disons _la plupart du temps est consacré _(voire_ consacrée_)_ à l'étude_ ou_ la plupart du troupeau a péri dans l'incendie._


----------



## rxmagny

Excusez mon intervention tardive (absent pour raisons de santé), je pense naïvement que lorsqu'il est écrit " la plupart des pertes est liée...", la plupart se veut remplacer la plus grande part... qui serait donc exacte sans que cela remette en cause vos interventions pertinentes.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Oui, ce que vous dîtes est vrai, et c'est bien pour ça que nous nous voyons tous devant une difficulté.

Mais si vous reconnaissez qu'on ne peut plus dire, en aucun cas, _la plupart des hommes est gentille_, il me semble que l'usage lui-même vous demande de renoncer aussi à _la plupart des pertes est liée..._


----------



## Aoyama

Encore une fois, je pense que l'erreur  d'accord concernant *la plupart *vient de l'attraction avec *la plus grande partie *. On dira bien :
_la plus grande partie des pertes est liée _(et ici, on aurait aussi le problème de savoir si 
_la plus grande partie des pertes sont liées _serait correct, ce que je ne pense pas).


----------



## Maître Capello

Avec _la plus grande partie_, les deux accords sont possibles. Mais cela sort du cadre de ce fil… Si vous voulez en discuter, je vous prie de le faire ici →  la plus grande partie de + pluriel + accord.


----------



## Aoyama

Bien vu. Le site pose aussi la question de "la majorité des" (qui est proche de "la plupart des"). Bizarrement, "la majorité des pertes est liée ..." est possible (pas le pluriel), probablement parce que "majorité" est un nom (qui devient sujet) alors que "plupart" ,défini aussi comme nom dans le dictionnaire, est différent.


----------



## Maître Capello

_La plupart_ constitue en fait une exception. Avec toutes les autres expressions de quantité comprenant un article, y compris _la plus grande partie de_ et _la majorité de_, les deux accords sont possibles: soit l'accord grammatical strict, soit la syllepse (accord avec le complément). Cette différence se justifie notamment par le fait que, contrairement aux autres expressions, _plupart_ n'est plus vraiment un substantif. En tout cas, ce n'est pas un substantif ordinaire étant donné qu'il ne s'utilise guère qu'avec l'article défini.


----------



## Aoyama

Me. Ca résume bien le problème quant à la qualification de "plupart", qui est appelé "nom" dans les dictionnaires, au même titre que "majorité" ou "partie", une qualification que l'on pourrait contester.
Maintenant, je me suis aussi demandé si 





> [on pourrait avoir] tendance à considérer que _la plupart _a une sorte de fonction adverbiale qui interdit qu'on considère son genre


 mais appeler "la plupart" un adverbe me semble incongru.


----------



## slaveto09

Bonjour,

L'accord dans les phrases ci-dessous est-il correct ?

Les filles sont venues dans la cour. La plupart s'étaient absentées le jour précédent.

Parce que dans tous les exemples que j'ai trouvés, l'accord après "la plupart" est au masculin. Merci beaucoup d'avance !


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, l'accord se fait avec le complément implicite de _la plupart_, en l'occurrence _les filles_ :

_La plupart [des filles] s'étaient absent*ées*…_


----------



## Ra.Os

Bonjour,
Je connais la règle de base avec le nom collectif _la plupart_, mais ce qui m'intéresserait, c'est l'accord dans un contexte pareil :

Voilà toutes ces oeuvres. La plupart sont très intéressantes / intéressants / est très intéressante. 

Je me dirais que c'est "sont intéressantes", parce que _la plupart _se réfère toujours aux "oeuvres", féminin pluriel, mais je me trompe, peut-être. Est-ce qu'il y a une règle particulière à suivre ici ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## Maître Capello

L'ellipse du complément ne change en effet pas l'accord :

_La plupart des œuvres sont intéressant*es*._ 
_La plupart sont intéressant*es*._


----------

